# Time on med files returning to CFRC



## Dreadnought (7 Feb 2005)

Hey guys wussup, I was just wondering how long everyones med files took to come back from Borden the second time after a rejection?  Mine was sent away last week and I was curious to know if it will actually take longer or sooner based on the experience of some of you guys in a similar situation.  My med required me to get cleared from a specialist and I did.  Turns out I didnt even need to go see the specialist but I guess it was precautionary stuff.  Do you think my file will go through the short pile or back into the one that requires extensive review? (short pile meaning every applicant who it physically fit to serve w/o any complications :boring.


----------



## putz (7 Feb 2005)

Mine took about a month and half the second time around.  The first time it took 4 months so it went ALOT fast the second time (and it came back good!)


----------



## spenco (7 Feb 2005)

Mine took 2 months the first time (rejection) the second time it took 3 weeks and came back clear.


----------



## DrSize (7 Feb 2005)

My first time(rejection) took about 3 months and the second one(cleared) took under 3 weeks to come back


----------



## Tpr.Orange (8 Feb 2005)

anywhere from 3 weeks to 3 months, depending on when people need to be course loaded, and the urgency of your file.


----------



## BDTyre (8 Feb 2005)

Maybe the longer times are indicative of chances of getting in?  It seems that everyone that gets in has their medical come back quite quickly.


----------



## chriscalow (8 Feb 2005)

OOOh.. I'm gettin excited here,   3 weeks?!?!    I know that's not everybody, but it's something to look forward to, because I should hear something next week!!  Seems like eternity.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (8 Feb 2005)

Ya my second time took about 3 weeks to reach me but my recruiting centre's copy got lost in the mail about 2 months ago so after you get your letter check out your application 2 to 3 days later to make sure youre all cleared. Its better than sitting around for a month and a half like I did waiting for them to call me, doh.


----------



## B.McTeer (8 Feb 2005)

my first try took 7 weeks. still waiting on my second


----------



## Dreadnought (10 Feb 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, much appreciated.


----------



## chriscalow (18 Feb 2005)

2 weeks.  I got a letter back in two weeks!!  That's including mail time.  And it was good news too!!  Now I'm off to call the CFRC to book PT and interview updates.  Good day all!!


----------



## TCBF (18 Feb 2005)

I want to say that you might all want to take a careful look at what it is you are going to do.   if you have previous injuries, they will come back to haunt you, especially in the combat arms.   Youth is finite, and the injuries will add up.   after 28 years of bad PLFs, getting run over by armoured vehicles, and having trees broken over my head, I now feel the years, and am thankful I was fit when I joined.   If you have anyhing that might become worse later through a service life - dont join.   The pension isnt worth it.   Save your health, or you will become a burden to your comrades.

Tom


----------



## BDTyre (18 Feb 2005)

QYR -that's great news!

I've got my PT test booked, but I'm not sure when/if they've sent my updated medical off to Borden yet.  (Not before the 16th, for sure).

As I said before, it seems like the less time a medical takes, the more likely a person is to get in.


----------



## Chief Clerk (19 Feb 2005)

See my reply in  "how long did it take you" - I believe this is absolutely rediculous - hire more Civilian MOs and get on with it - sending files to CFRG to ANOTHER doctor seems to me to be rediculous!  And I know the party line with CFRG is they are worried about enrolling unfit pers who will cause medical pensions - RISK Management, read up on it as we do this everyday in the GOVT and DND.  Why even bother having a 6B or whatever Physicians Assistant in CFRCs if they really cannot decide on anything!  Hire a Doctor to come in once or twice a week and for gods sake re-look at the whole file business going to CFRG in Borden (WASTE of your time and MY time - as we in the Military certainly could use candidates NOW)


----------



## noreaga808 (20 Feb 2005)

This is my first medical being sent to Borden, it's been 5 weeks and I'm still waiting. I had to wait 3 months to get an appointment with a specialist about protein and blood in my urine sample. I got cleared by him and passed everything else that recruiting put me through so I have to sit here and wait. Hopefully I get a call by May, I might end up getting a civvie job offer that I can't refuse.


----------



## NiTz (20 Feb 2005)

This is the first time my file is sent too... it makes 2 weeks and it's still in Borden, I guess i'll have lots of time to waste waiting for this to come back... 

As chief clerk said, it's ridiculous. And when all is obviously clear that the person is FIT, why would they approve it in Borden anyways? I mean, if the results of the tests have been declared OK by the med assistant at the CFRC, why would they need to be approved by other doctors? The med assistant make those tests like EVERYDAY, they must know a little about what results are good and what are not! Anyways, i'm  in the "wait" period of the "hurry up and wait" process!

Keep posting if you get your med file back soon, 

Cheers!!


----------



## Dreadnought (20 Feb 2005)

Hey guys wussup, It's been like 3 weeks and my second med has not come back yet so I am assuming it will be a couple of months because the trend seems to be rushed or not rushed with no clear median.  This whole process has taken about 8 months since I first applied and it has been a stressful and frustrated task.  I agree with you Chief, about bringing in the doctors to do exams every 2 weeks or something because it is a waste of people's valuable time.  There is no clear role for the med assistants if you have to have your file examined from someone else anyways.  I think the docs should come in and spend like 8 hours doing like 20 people every odd day and clear or not clear people. If they have any complications that might arise then send them to a specialist that day to get the proper documentation.  Then people would not have to play the silly waiting game.  I totally don't agree with the whole notion on this site that we should hurry up and wait, I bet all members and potential recruits are all above average individuals who will do great things in their life either in the CF or in the civilian world.  Waiting is for people who want things done for them and unfortunately this whole process is out of our hands.  So many times I felt like driving my medical to Borden myself (from Winnipeg) and then get rejected from the doctor that day and then drive to Calgary and pay like $300 to have a specialist examine my situation(because it takes about 3 years) and then drive all the way back to Borden and finally get cleared because there is nothing inherently wrong with me but they wouldn't know that the first time, and then drive all the way back to Winnipeg and hand it in to the CFRC and then say " ok what's the deal I am good to go or not?".  And all the that would be so much easier then sitting around waiting.  I would probably have a lot of fun on that trip as well and meet some great people.  That would get rid of all the logistics which is lacking in the recruitment process and it would probably take me only about a week to do instead of 3 months.  But I didn't do that and I waited around like a dog waiting for scraps at the table and when things started to fall my way I jumped around to get things completed asap so as not to prolong the process anymore.  I'll tell you guys that was the biggest waste of time in my life because I decided that I needed a civilian job that paid well (i was hanging on to a shitty job because then I wouldn't feel bad for quitting), so I applied for jobs and ended up receiving two offers that I did take and now I am busy as a bumble bee because these offers are life altering commitments, for example a marketing firm and bank.  So I am curious as to when they will offer me 043MARS reserve because I want to accept but if the training doesn't fit with my work schedule then that's unfortunate for the CAF.  I was ready to give up everything to do this reserve officer thing and put my career aspirations on temporary hold for the CAF but they weren't willing to give me the same consideration (when i say CAF i don't mean you guys individually I mean the government mostly and senior bureaucrats who cannot think efficiently, atleast have a plan, a plan!!!!).  These next couple of months are going to be really thought out as to what I will be doing in regards to my application because it's been so long since I applied, I kind of don't miss that feeling of when am I going to get in.  Better things have come up in my life now and maybe it's because of this whole process or maybe it wasn't, all I know is that for you guys that are waiting like 7 months and over I give you major props.  It must be hard mentally and keeping busy helps but it is still in the back of your mind without closure like that time that you had a one night stand and you could do anything you wanted with the girl but you just decided to have sex, I mean you could have gotten all kinky and stuff and it wouldn't have mattered because you would never see this girl again but you didn't do it....and then you keep thinking in your mind dang what if I would have done this and that.......hahahah....bad example but so true about the no closure or not satisfied.  Good luck to all of you and sorry about the rant and also for not paragraphing.  

Peace


----------



## chriscalow (9 Mar 2005)

Ok so I got the letter back from the updated medical and took it in to the CFRC almost a month  ago.  At this time I also re-opened my file.  They told me they would be calling in a week or so to book my update P.T. test and Interview.  This is the fourth week of waiting so I called them, the person that awnsered the phone was less than pleasant, and not very helpful.

I asked him what was happening to my file, and he basically said that I'd get a call when I get a call.  OK, fine, not like I've been waiting for over a year now, but whatever.. I'll get over it.

My question is, when you re-open your file, do they re-do the security check?  More specifically is it done before or after you update your tests?  I'm trying to come up with a reason for them to take so long to book a test.  I keep seeing Kincanucks come on and show us that they are doing selections for the infantry and I don't want to get left behind again.


----------



## Dreadnought (9 Mar 2005)

Hey wussup QY Rang, from my impression of the whole process I think that when you get that rejection letter it's like saying your not freakin getting in and your cut off from the process.  When you submit your specialist letter or whatever documentation you need you re-open your file but they won't budge on your application because they have to wait till the meds clear it, then they will give you a call to book your PT and redo security check.  Because then they know they won't be wasting their time and resource.  So your locked out from doing anything to speed up your application process until that dang med comes back clean.  By the way it sucks so bad about my situation because I have to turn down any offer because I have accepted a position in Quebec for next year.  Ahhh all that way for nothing.  Whatev.  Good Luck man.


----------



## putz (9 Mar 2005)

In my case they waitied for the all clear to come back from Borden.  Then I had to redo my Security check as they closed it when they closed dowen my file.  So yes I believe they have to do the security check again


----------



## LordOsborne (10 Mar 2005)

wow, it seems like there's a lot of people having first-time rejections from borden... i passed my physical the first time and from what i could tell at the CFRC, things went well enough.. so i really hope my medical test comes back allright. when i went in for my interview, the officer told me the file was due back in a week or so. i really hope i won't have to redo it.. the waiting is such a pain  :-X


----------



## chriscalow (10 Mar 2005)

Dreadnought said:
			
		

> Hey wussup QY Rang, from my impression of the whole process I think that when you get that rejection letter it's like saying your not freakin getting in and your cut off from the process. When you submit your specialist letter or whatever documentation you need you re-open your file but they won't budge on your application because they have to wait till the meds clear it, then they will give you a call to book your PT and redo security check. Because then they know they won't be wasting their time and resource. So your locked out from doing anything to speed up your application process until that dang med comes back clean. By the way it sucks so bad about my situation because I have to turn down any offer because I have accepted a position in Quebec for next year. Ahhh all that way for nothing. Whatev. Good Luck man.



No man, that's not the problem, the medical came back clean a month ago, that is when I had my file re-opened.  It seems that they are waiting on nothing right now.  I don't know if it is because they are really busy or what, I'm just terrified that they are going to lose my file or something.  

Last time I applied they had called me within a week to book the tests.  I understand that if we were still waiting on Borden to O.K. the second medical, that they would not want to book the tests, but that isn't the case.  I called them today and still got no luck.. If I didn't have to take a day off work each time and travel down to the city to do it, I'd go down in person to get to the bottom of this.  Oh well..


----------



## BDTyre (10 Mar 2005)

I sometimes wonder about the staff at some of the CFRC.


I went in this past Tuesday to drop off a letter of reference.  It had been 1 week and 6 days since my PT and I had not got a call re: my interview and medical.

The clerk at the desk tells me to have a seat and he will book me in for my interview.

He calls my name about five minutes later and informs me I will also have to do my medical again.  After reading a few screens, he then tells me that it will _probably_ be on the 17th, so make sure I can come in that day, and that he _should_ be giving me a call by the end of the week, and _if_ I don't hear from him by then to call on Monday.

Well, why not just look in your scheduler right then and there and book me in on the 17th instead of making me wait for a phone call that may or may not be placed?


----------



## chriscalow (10 Mar 2005)

Are you going to have to do the whole medical again?  It seems kind of silly since we just spent the last year finishing the last one..!?!  Or is it just the hearing/vision thing again...?


----------



## BDTyre (10 Mar 2005)

Presumably it's just the vision/hearing part.  I'm guessing this is because my last one is dated from Oct. 2003; I just I hope I don't have to shell out for another optometrist to get an updated eyeglass perscription.  Probably will.


----------



## NiTz (11 Mar 2005)

Hey guys.. My med came back yesterday and all clear! It was the first time it was sent too.. It took a whole month to get back, so I wonder what people in you guys CFRC's are doing  with your files   ???
Good luck to y'all!


----------

